#ubuntu-uds-core-2 2014-12-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-core-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/core-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/14/%23ubuntu-uds-core-2.html
<sdsdsdsds> omgomg
<sdsdsdsds> anyone there?
<sdsdsdsds> omggggggggg
